# Gas/ Oil mix ratio Husqvarna 322C Trimmer



## falcon64 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Folks, :wave: 
I'm a newbie with what I hope is a simple question. I Purchased a nice Husqvarna 322C Trimmer today at a yard sale for the princely sum of $35.00. It didn't come with an operators manual and I didn't even think to ask the seller what the Gas/Oil mix ratio was or about the fuel octane requirements. Can someone out there help me? Would also like to know what oil(s) would be best. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

use regular gas and go to ace and buy the oil mix that handles 40:1 through 50:1 engine just ask for that they will find it for you. and get a new 1 gallon gas can to set aside just for it. one gallon will last a long time no need for a big can. it also makes it easier to mix.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Husky recommends 50:1 but 40:1 won't hurt it. Use any good grade 2-cycle oil and regular unleaded gas.


----------



## falcon64 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Gas/ Oil mix ratio Husqvarna 322C Trimmer Reply to Thread*

Thanks so much for the info guys!  

I found an operator's manual and a service supplement on pdf format at:

http://www.usa.husqvarna.com/

Just click on the search icon and enter you model # in the appropriate box.
Though this might be helpful to someone else.


----------

